# Is it fun if you're young?



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Is going to conventions like Transworld or Hauntcon at the the age of 15 or 16 a waste of time and money? From some of the stories i've heard, it sounds like the real fun doesn't start until people start drinking lol. And that's something that i obviously can't do.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I think drinking as a tool to have fun is a waste of time and money, but that might be just me

You can absolutely enjoy going to a convention like Transworld and Hauntcon with no drinking at all when you see it as an opportunity to see amazing props, talk to people in the industry, and meet other haunters.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Roxy, I couldn't have said it better myself. If you are going to these events or gatherings to get drunk, then _YOU_ are the ones wasting your money, and making the rest of us suffer for _YOUR_ weakness.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't need to drink to have fun. I do enjoy the occasional beer or cocktail though. Fun is a state of mind and alcohol isn't necessary.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. And considering the size of the two conventions mentioned, being young just might be an advantage because you'll have the energy to stay on your feet for a long day

For many adults, getting together for drinks is part of socializing at these events and I'm not condemning that. It just isn't necessary to enjoy what those conventions have to offer.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ I agree with everyone above. Well stated.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll drink to that!! Oh ... wait ...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't drink even one drop of Alcohol. If you have to drink to have fun, you clearly do not know anything about how to have fun. I have a blast at the conventions every year. Being around Halloween stuff all the time is pretty awesome. Have met a lot of cool people at the various shows and have learned a lot of things.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have been to transworld twice, both times I was over 21, and both times I didn't drink anything while there. 

You can learn a heck of a lot at the shows but be prepared for a few things. First, if you look young, your badge doesn't say buyer, then most booth owners will overlook you. Don't be offended but you are not making them money. Enjoy the show and the props and listen in on a speech they give a buying customer. 

The second thing is, if you are decked out in a costume or make up, you garner more attention from not only the vendors but people around you as well, which is fun. Second time I went, I was in full face/ neck make up that I started 3 hours before the show, as a burn victim, with a burned/ charred haunt shirt on from our haunt. I got to talk to a ton of people, got my picture with Dee Snyder from twisted sister, and met one of the Nyes from Ben Nye make up(my makeup of choice at the show). 

Third, Bring some cash with you. Several vendors have smaller things for sale at way discounted prices, like dental distortions, etc. Got a set of nice teeth from them for my costume for 20 bucks a few years back, half the regular price. 

Good luck on the show. Enjoy yourself and have a great time.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey N. Fantom, I say if you get a chance to go, do it and have fun. Haunted Spider's advise sounds solid.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you have to drink to have fun, you're not really having fun. I have not had a drink in a public setting since 2001. First, I don't trust anyone else's driving, and second, I generally don't like people when I am sober, so it gets worse if I drink. About the only time I ever drink anymore is if we have friends over to BBQ, and that's only because we start working on props.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

I just got back form a convention that has 3 days of classes and a trade show covering christmas and halloween both. The strongest thing I had was a Diet Coke. 

Personally, I NEVER drink at things like this. For me that would be the same as flying to Cancun just to stay in the hotel room. I go to these events to learn from others and share our experiences.

If I want to drink and party, then I can save a couple of grand and to that right here at home.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Go if you have a chance Noah, you are so outgoing, I am sure you will be surrounded with "ghouls" very quickly. Fun is what you make it....but for sure you will learn a lot if you go. Plus you can get ideas for your haunt/stories and make contacts. Go!!!!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

The drinking part is what gets all the press. the real action at conventions is in getting to meet other haunters, the the celebrities of the forums and talking shop, trading stories, making connections, etc.
If you attempt this drunk than any real professional minded haunter would see you as an unreliable contact.
when opportunity presents itself I'll knock back a few at a party Just so i forget I cant dance.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

If you need the alcohol to have fun - then nothing is ever fun....

That said - go to enjoy the event and what it offers. This isn't a night club


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

As a straight edger, I don't see any problem with enjoying yourself at these events stone sober.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone who has to drink to have fun , should just stay home......I've been to a lot of different conventions( not these two ) and have always been just myself. I think anytime you can bring your kids into a large social event like these is a great opportunity to see hiw they react. When going to conventions , you always learn something new and also talking to fellow people that have the same interest , you get new ideas!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

As everyone stated, if you have an opportunity to go to these conventions, by all means, go. It's a great opportunity to see what's out there as far a props/propmaking and all the ideas you will get to enhance your own haunt. 

Not to make this sound crazy, but I get a natural high just being at these places because I feel that I am in my element. I mean - just seeing other haunters that have the same interest and being surrounded by all those props and propmaking things - it's really uplifting to me. (I need to breathe into a bag now!)

Go and enjoy yourself!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Added note - the money people don't spend on drinking can be used to buy cool props and stuff

I'll second something Death's Door (formerly known as Da Weiner) said - one of the best parts about going to these conventions is meeting the people, especially the ones we've met on line here. It's been one of the highlights of our visits to the National Haunters Convention the past four years.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

You'll need to be wealthy to buy anything, but the environment is fun!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I guess i didn't think about how much fun the actual show would be and not just the parties. Can't wait until March!


----------

